# 4x4 Repairs



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a 2002 chevy blazer 4x4 , was told I needed to have the camber adjusted. Can anybody here recommend someone or someplace to have this done ? Is this expensive ? thanks for any help you guys can offer!!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*The camber*

Take it to your place where you get your front end allighned, they should be able to do it.

Camber is the way the top of your tire is in relation to the center line. Positive camber is the top of the wheel leans out, negative camber the top of the wheel leans in towards the center line.

I think your allighnment shop should be able to help.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

Firespyder7 said:


> Take it to your place where you get your front end allighned, they should be able to do it.
> 
> Camber is the way the top of your tire is in relation to the center line. Positive camber is the top of the wheel leans out, negative camber the top of the wheel leans in towards the center line.
> 
> I think your allighnment shop should be able to help.


 my shop wont adjust camber,sent me somewhere else that wanted 400.00 to do this and I thought this was kinda high and was trying to shop around. thanks for the reply though.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

Find a local 4x4 shop's or clubs and see if they can give you info on where to take it. Some of them are kinda tight lipped about some of that stuff so don't be discouraged if you don't get an answer from the first guy. 

If there is a lift in the truck it becomes a different story. I have a truck with 44" tires on it and there is only one place that will even look at it. The do an execellent job also. I ended up taking all my trucks to them.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

MacPE6 said:


> Find a local 4x4 shop's or clubs and see if they can give you info on where to take it. Some of them are kinda tight lipped about some of that stuff so don't be discouraged if you don't get an answer from the first guy.
> 
> If there is a lift in the truck it becomes a different story. I have a truck with 44" tires on it and there is only one place that will even look at it. The do an execellent job also. I ended up taking all my trucks to them.


 yeah its got a 5" suspension lift. thanks for the info.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I only know of one spot and thats in Newport News, it's called Davis Alignment on Jefferson Ave. real close to Main St.

All they do is front end work and do a dang fine job.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

Shooter said:


> I only know of one spot and thats in Newport News, it's called Davis Alignment on Jefferson Ave. real close to Main St.
> 
> All they do is front end work and do a dang fine job.


 thanks for the info shooter,i'll give them a call monday.


----------

